# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  EQUIPAGE news

## EQUIP

http://vif2ne.ru/smf/forum/0/co/145467.htm

----------


## Oleg

а расскажите пож-ста про колеса для Хавка100
http://forum.airforce.ru/viewtopic.php?t=307
http://modelism.airforce.ru/reviews/...k100/index.htm
правда ли Ваши меньше чем нужно или это резинщики переразмерили?

----------


## An-Z

2EQUIP: А где нибудь можно посмотреть, что Вы выпускаете вообще?  Для 1/72..

----------


## Kasatka

в Барахолке на Румоделизме посмотри =)

----------


## Oleg

на рюме наверно не все, есть же и у производителя прайс
у меня старый

----------


## EQUIP

> а расскажите пож-ста про колеса для Хавка100
> http://forum.airforce.ru/viewtopic.php?t=307
> http://modelism.airforce.ru/reviews/...k100/index.htm
> правда ли Ваши меньше чем нужно или это резинщики переразмерили?


Мое почтение!
По поводу статьи Гены Касяненко в МХ в личном разговоре выяснилось, что он имел ввиду визуальный эффект от соотношения размеров деталей стоек и размеров колес, не более того. Т.е. неудачная формулировка - под рукой нет журнала, но там сказано что-то близкое к следующему: "по сравнению со стойками, колеса выглядят "худыми"". Стойки сделаны на наш взгляд очень толстыми и грубыми. Колеса из того комплекта я не держал в руках и не мерял - ничего конкретного не скажу.
По поводу размеров наших колес:
По каталогам Michelin & Good Year имеем следующие данные -
основные колеса:
типоразмер 6,50-10  -   по табличным данным диапазон габаритов пневматика при номинальном давлении составляет 22,1"-21,35" (наружный диаметр) и 6,65"-6,25" (ширина профиля). В 1/48 это составляет 11,69-11,3 мм и 3,52-3,31 мм.
Размер нашего комплекта 11,4х3,3 мм (в мин. допустимых пределах).
носовое колесо:
типоразмер 16х4,4  -   по табличным данным диапазон габаритов пневматика при номинальном давлении составляет 16"-15,5" (наружный диаметр) и 4,45"-4,15" (ширина профиля). В 1/48 это составляет 8,47-8,2 мм и 2,35-2,19 мм.
Размер нашего комплекта 8,2х2,2 мм (в мин. допустимых пределах).
Единственно, наша резина не такая "квадратная", как хотелось бы.
Параметры нашего комплекта связаны только лишь с применением уже производящейся резины - но он полностью соответствует параметрам оригинала.
Добавлю, что при собственноручных обмерах колес наших производителей выяснилось, что габариты отличаются в меньшую сторону от типоразмера на шинах примерно на 20-40 мм.

----------


## EQUIP

> 2EQUIP: А где нибудь можно посмотреть, что Вы выпускаете вообще?  Для 1/72..


Наиболее полный каталог представлен на http://www.aerotechnics.ru/Catalog.aspx

----------


## An-Z

спасибо!

----------


## EQUIP

В связи с тем, что картинка Ан-26 ушла из копилки ДиШа, выкладываю вновь.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Здравствуйте! Давненько ищу эти колёсики. Ан-26 никак из-за них не закончу. В плане Ан-24. Подскажите пожалуйста, как можно оформить заказ чтобы получить его по почте. Где узнать цену? Куда делать перевод???? А может кто в Саратове часто бывает???

----------


## EQUIP

Приветствую!
Написал в личку.
С уважением,
Андрей

----------


## Scale-Master

> Приветствую!
> Написал в личку.
> С уважением,
> Андрей


А сайт или каталоги у вас есть? Интересует ваша продукция.

----------


## EQUIP

> А сайт или каталоги у вас есть? Интересует ваша продукция.


equip-page@mail.ru

----------


## exo

А на Ан-12 в 1:72 колеса не выпускаете?

----------


## EQUIP

> А на Ан-12 в 1:72 колеса не выпускаете?


Приветствую!
Специально не разрабатывался.
Есть подбор из существующих дисков, достаточно приближенный к необходимому по виду и правильный по размеру.Но протектор продольный, естественно.

----------


## fsl

Да а ходили очень упорные слухи что Вы сделали под Роден :Biggrin: вот и верь после этого людям :Frown:

----------


## EQUIP

> Да а ходили очень упорные слухи что Вы сделали под Роденвот и верь после этого людям


Приветствую!
Про него, наверное, и говорили.
Вполне приличный комплект с точки зрения точности. Лажу я бы не предлагал.
А шашечку для него в этом масштабе считаю не актуальной и трудно воспроизводимой.

----------


## fsl

> Приветствую!
> Про него, наверное, и говорили.
> Вполне приличный комплект с точки зрения точности. Лажу я бы не предлагал.
> А шашечку для него в этом масштабе считаю не актуальной и трудно воспроизводимой.


В том то и дело,что разговор шел о шашечках.

----------


## EQUIP

Близится к концу работа над мастерами колес.
http://vif2ne.ru/smf/forum/0/co/274017.htm

----------


## Scale-Master

> В том то и дело,что разговор шел о шашечках.


А что под "шашечками" подразумевается?

----------


## fsl

Протектор подразумевается он на 12 как у америкосов в Шашечку,ну или ромбиком кому как удобно.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Протектор подразумевается он на 12 как у америкосов в Шашечку,ну или ромбиком кому как удобно.


ну так я и думал что протэктор... жалко конечно что без него...

----------


## EQUIP

Приветствую!
Для сохранения в анналах повторяю выложенные ранее на ДиШ фото мастеров на 3М

----------


## EQUIP

Продолжение...

----------


## EQUIP

3D модели...

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

АФИГГЕННО !!!!!!!
Маньяки Амодел,в гробу ворочуются!!!
Я              среди них    тоже.
Где-бы это все,прикупить-то ??? На экран смотрю,кидаюсь............
Везет,людям,в стольном граде Москаве.
На халяву, такое счастие приваливает!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 


ЗАВИДУЮ, ИМЕТЬ ХОТЕЛ-бы

помочь может кто ???

Взял,много-бы.........

----------


## EQUIP

> АФИГГЕННО !!!!!!!
> Маньяки Амодел,в гробу ворочуются!!!
> ............
> На халяву, такое счастие приваливает!!!
> Взял,много-бы.........


Приветствую!
Спасибо!
Ожидается где-то в сентябре.
Думаю, и до Вас дойдет...)))
Шел к этому комплекту года два... Так что вряд-ли халява.

----------


## CINN

> Продолжение...


А это "восковки" или "выращенное"? :Rolleyes:

----------


## EQUIP

> А это "восковки" или "выращенное"?


Белое - ЧПУ, красное - 3D принтер.

----------


## SDA

Андрей, а можно выложить фотки колес на Рафаль в 48-ом?

----------


## Maximus

Не планируется ли выпуск колес на Ми-6 в 1/72?

----------


## EQUIP

> Не планируется ли выпуск колес на Ми-6 в 1/72?


Приветствую!
Хочется многого... 
Пока обещать не могу.

----------


## EQUIP

Первый комплект.

----------


## EQUIP

Получен результат прототипирования.
Диаметр 6 мм. Ожидается 1/72 (4 мм) Точность - 0.1-0.2 мм.

----------


## EQUIP

Ожидаемый 1/72. Немножко мыто, но в реальном размере незаметно.

----------


## EQUIP

Приветствую!
В подтверждение боковых колес в комплекте привожу фото от Григория Ануфриева (спасибо ему огромное), снятые на МАКС-2005, стояли на ВМ-Т.

----------


## Sveto

Андрей смогли вы показать здесь полный список продукта?

----------


## EQUIP

Приветствую!
Продукт на выходе.

----------


## alekom

Купил комплект в 1/72. По просьбе производителя выкладываю фото.
Смола мне очень понравилась. Отлично всё пролито. Не ломкая. Резина мягкая, будет поджиматься как на настоящем самолете.

----------


## EQUIP

Приветствую! 
Ожидается реинкарнация некоторых комплектов - в частности основных колес В-25, В-26, P-61 в 1/72.

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо, Андрей, хорошая новость! Теперь колёса будут полностью "смоляные"? Как это отразиться на цене?
ПЫСЫ. И наверное Р-61, не В-61..

----------


## EQUIP

> Спасибо, Андрей, хорошая новость! Теперь колёса будут полностью "смоляные"? Как это отразиться на цене?
> ПЫСЫ. И наверное Р-61, не В-61..


Да, ошибся.
Я выставил  протомастера из ращения. Будет резина резиновой - никакой смолы.

----------


## EQUIP

Приветствую!
Произвел обновление дисков Super Etendard (1/72). Доступно для заказов.

----------


## Казанец

Уважаемый *EQUIP*, как можно сделать заказ непосредственно вам как производителю, без посредников? Возможен групповой заказ, сразу от нескольких моделистов.

----------


## Jorgey

Я также хотел бы знать. К сожалению, я не получил еще ответа.

----------


## EQUIP

> Я также хотел бы знать. К сожалению, я не получил еще ответа.


Ответил в личку.

----------


## EQUIP

Приветствую!
Разработан и готовится к производству набор колес А-20 (1/72). Ожидается на осень.

Также разрабатывается комплект на Ан-12 (1/72) - 1 этап: основная шина с "бешенным" протектором. Наконец придумал, как это реализовать.

----------


## Pit

Ого! Ан-12 - актуальная тема. Ждём с нетерпением.

----------


## Пилигрим

Уважаемый *EQUIP*, давненько от Вас нет новостей.
Есть ли "подвижки" по колёсам к Ан-12?

----------


## EQUIP

Приветствую!
Вот!
Наконец на выходе обещаное. 
А-20 "Boston" (1/48 и 1/72) и Ан-12 (1/72).
Будут реально доступны для массовых заказов недели через три - совпали отпуска в сфере клонирования.

----------


## EQUIP

Новинка! Як-28 (1/48)

----------


## Red307

Экипаж только колеса льет?

----------


## EQUIP

Ниши Р-40 и FW-190 (1/72), бандажи Т-34-85, Су-100 (1/35).

----------


## Red307

Я понимаю, что вы лучше ориентируетесь на данном рынке, но вдруг ищите новые идеи.))

Столкнулся с тем, что практически не найти контейнеров Дамоклес на миражи и рафали.
Плюс, большая редкость французские бомбы AASM с французскими же трехточечными бомбодержателями.

Также не найдешь британские Extended Paveway на тайфуны и торнадо.
Все это выпускала когда то украинская Olimpic, но похоже больше нигде нет.

Ну как-то так. Вдруг дойдет письмо до Деда Мороза))

----------


## EQUIP

Сожалею, но разбрасываться тематически нет ни времени, ни возможности. Диски и резина настолько широкая тема, а времени на это настолько мало, поскольку я один, что даже свои желания, наработки и новинки удается воплотить очень редко. Надеюсь, что в ближайшее время удастся ещё кое-что выпустить или обновить.

----------


## Red307

Попытка не пытка))
Если чего, вашей резины у меня тоже много оказалось. Чуть ли не на эскадрилью Ф-15 и фланкеров))

----------

